# Fox Fire Chronicles



## LycaonIV (Jul 1, 2009)

hey anybody know what has happened to Fox Fire Chronicles? It hasnt been updated in ages.....


----------



## Hottigress (Jul 10, 2009)

I've read one of them and I've had dreams about it since. I don't know were to find them.


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 10, 2009)

Is this the Georgia fox fire I'm thinkin of? It's a survival guide for in the mountains....

http://warsawmade.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/foxfire-1.jpg

Only fox fire I know. I own all of them so I'm a good ol' southern boy. :3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 10, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> Is this the Georgia fox fire I'm thinkin of? It's a survival guide for in the mountains....
> 
> http://warsawmade.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/foxfire-1.jpg
> 
> Only fox fire I know. I own all of them so I'm a good ol' southern boy. :3



No, they mean:

http://www.ariannia.com/

Fox Fire the webcomic.


----------

